# Outside Rear Kitchen Door Cracked 2012 312Bh



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

Has anyone experienced a crack in the seam on the outside kitchen door. When you open the door, and look up to the left where the door meets the trailer you can see a small crack that is going from left to right. The door itself is not cracked, just the seam or channel between the door and side wall of the trailer. When closing or opening the door, you hear a crack noise or similar to a pop. Thank You


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Mine isnt cracked.


----------



## CRZ (Feb 3, 2009)

I own a Forest River with the camp kitchen, and mine makes the loud popping sound. I had the full top hinge replaced under warranty but now the popping is back so I'm guessing it cracked again.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

How about a picture?


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> How about a picture?


I posted the picture. Thank You.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Is that the hinge splitting?


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> Is that the hinge splitting? Yes it is splitting. i am pretty sure it has been like that since it was new. It just started to get worse, and that is when I noticed it.


----------



## CRZ (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah that's where mine was splitting also along that crease on the hinge, but mine was only around 1 inch long. I never looked at it now that it started popping again. I was thinking of welding the end some how.
On a side note I see your strong arm brackets never ripped out of your door like mine did.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

If it is splitting down the hinge, something is out of alignment. Most likely one of the surfaces that the hinge is attached to isn't straight or the holes aren't lining up. If a surface isn't flat, you may need to pull screws out of the hinge and put some shims under it. Be sure to add a little caulking to keep the water out. If it is a hole problem you may need to plug a hole or two and re-drill.


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> If it is splitting down the hinge, something is out of alignment. Most likely one of the surfaces that the hinge is attached to isn't straight or the holes aren't lining up. If a surface isn't flat, you may need to pull screws out of the hinge and put some shims under it. Be sure to add a little caulking to keep the water out. If it is a hole problem you may need to plug a hole or two and re-drill.


Thank You for the advice. Now I have to see what to do next. At one point the hinge had broken, and was repaired. Hopefully that might help. That happened while it was in warranty.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Good luck. It really sounds to me like something is preloaded one direction or another. I am assuming the hinge is aluminum. Steel isn't going to crack like that unless it is severely bent out of shape.


----------



## Minor007 (Jul 17, 2012)

Same issue with mine, got it to the dealer just before the warranty ran out. My door was also holding moisture, so both are being replaced under warranty. Hopefully no more issues once they replace it.


----------



## bfretired (Jun 5, 2013)

I have the 323 BH w outside kitchen - somehow water got in with door closed and counter tops on swing out stove and flip up counter all swelled up and the trim fell out - spoke to another outback owner they said they had the same issue! - Sent pics to dealer waiting to bring it back for them to address!


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks again for everyones help. I spoke to the selling dealer, and they have told me Keystone is going to replace the door under warranty. I did have a minor issue with the door hinge while it was in warranty. I believe that is what helped me out.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Although not as bad, we had the same issue as the OP on our 2014. I requested to have the hinge replaced under warranty, which was granted. When I went to pick my unit up from repair, imagine my surprise when I learned that they replaced not only the hinge, but the entire assembly including the framing. They said Keystone wanted the entire assembly back so they could QI it. Two return trips back to the dealer for adjustment and the damn thing still won't close correctly. Now I am out of warranty and p***ed off that the damn door won't close correctly.


----------

